# How I got started.



## Art101 (Sep 15, 2014)

My teen age years were rather rough. I didn't fit in at all to put it mildly. I was forced to go to a cultlike church and school till my sophomore year and it sucked. I transferred to pub high school and discovered the joys of drugs and alcohol that was to stay with me for many years. I got kicked out of HS my senior year and my parents decided to ship me to a Christian organization up by Flat Head Lake MT. Mind you it was now late October. Needless to say that didn't last long. I hitched to Kalispell/Whitefish and caught my first train there and been hooked ever since. I almost froze my ass off on that train but just felt like I had found the freedom I always wanted.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad you got away from the cult, almost to join another (riding freight haha). Curious though on your current views of religion ( coming from someone raised atheist whom still is)? 
And hurry and finish your court shit I still want to catch out with you. And (btw) i finally hung up my Atlanta homebummin Boots and hoped out, in Dallas now.
Anyway off topic....


----------



## Art101 (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats on ditchin the lead boots so to speak. Hmm religion is a tough one actually. I believe there is a higher power (being sober for over 2 years kinda does that) that doesn't need a name or fancy rituals. We have to help ourselves and not wait for some god to help us. That being said Im a do unto others and give respect where respect is givin kinda person.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Figured I would continue this with a blurb about now,lol. Now I am well on probation for defacing a Fed Courthouse and stuck. Its not a bad stuck but its still a definite lack of freedom. I have almost 3 yrs of sobriety which has been amazing for me. I miss the wind in my very short thinning hair and just being kinda an unproductive slacker. It sucks as on cold nights I can hear the train horns down by the sound and drive by the Everett yards all the time and look at the trains stacking. Anyways not really whinning just waving as I pass by on a hot shot rolling east mentally.


----------

